# Arbeitsspeicher als festplatte - gibts da neues ??



## Conan1981m (3. Februar 2010)

Hi,

vor ein paar Jahren gab es interessante PCI Karten auf denen man Arbeitsspeicher als HDD verwenden konnte:

AnandTech: Computex 2005 Early Bird Coverage: NVIDIA's G70, Athlon 64 BTX and more

gibts sowas in aktuellerer Version ?? hätte noch 4 GB DDR Ram 400 Mhz rumfahrn, ausserdem spiel ich mit dem Gedanken, mir ein neues Board zu zu legen. 
Atm hab ich 8 GB DDR2 1066 Mhz und es ist mir bissl zu schade um den RAM wenn ich ihn nicht mehr nutzen kann.

Ausserdem hat das neue Board wahrsch. eh bessere oder mehr Anschlüsse
als ich brauch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2010)

Auf die schnelle konnte ich nur sowas ergooglen. Von PCI-E RAMDisks hab ich ehrlich gesagt nie was gehört (mags im Serverbereich aber vielleicht geben haben) und die letzten PCI-Modelle, von denen ich wüsste, basierten noch auf SD. (macht ja auch sonst keinen Sinn, PCI ist eh viel zu lahm) Das von dir verlinkte iDrive war auch SATA-basiert, der PCI Slot diente nur als Halterung. (verfügbar ist es laut geizhals aber auch nicht mehr)
Mitlerweile dürfte es solche Systeme kaum noch geben. Je nach Board sind mitlerweile 16-18 mal 8 Gigabyte als Hauptspeicher drin und als Zwischenschritt zwischen RAM und HDD haben sich PCI-E SSD Lösungen mit Transferraten bis 1,2GByte/s etabliert, da sie pro GB schlicht billiger und bei Stromausfällen weniger gefährdet sind.


----------



## Conan1981m (4. Februar 2010)

Na das is doch Geil !!!
Stell Dir das mal auf nem PCI-E 16x vor wenn die Daten da drauf sind die du da fürs nötigste brauchst ( Es gibt auf der site die du verlinkt hast ne 64 GB Variante)  8-)

Die Hintergrund Idee wäre es ein Image von der Systempartition ein Backup zu machen und es auf die RAM zu setzen ... und die paar Spiele.....

wenn das gehn sollte könnt ich mir viell. ne USV besorgen denn wär die Akku zeit auf ... je nach dem ... auf jeden Fall über 24 Std ... solang fällt eig. das Stromnetz nie aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2010)

Du hast dir schon angeguckt, was da steht, oder?
Die verlinkte Seite führt nichts für PCI-E x16 und die SATA-Lösungen werden mit maximal 400MB/s (also nicht ganz PCI-E x1 2.0) angegeben (bei Verwendung von zwei Anschlüssen). Dem gegenüber steht der Preis. 350€ fürs Laufwerk und 400€ pro Modul macht über 3500€ für 64GB - und 400MB/s.
Zum Vergleich: Das kleinste OCZ-Z-Drive mit 256 GB Flash, 750/650MB/s im PCI-E x8 Format kostet 900-1000€. Für nicht ganz 500€ bekommst du zwei 128GB Samsung SSDs für SATA, die jeweils 200MB/s schaffen und im RAID 0 somit genauso schnell sind, wie die 2-Kanal-Lösung. Aber viermal so groß und nur ein Siebtel so teuer.

DRAM für größere Speichermengen ist einfach überholt.


----------



## Conan1981m (5. Februar 2010)

Ich weiss das gibts leider nicht für PCI-E 16x mit hohen Taktraten
 ... aber die Preise sind vom anfang des Verkaufs ...
nach denen kannst nimmer gehn.

Den Ram kriegst wenn überhaupt noch nachgeschmissen das Teil selbst kam mit 350€ raus. 
Das kost au nimmer viel ... allein meine 4 GB Ram reichn fürs System wenn ich die Programme auf ne 2. Partition pack.

Mich reizt allein die Geschwindigkeit die dadurch resultieren würde wenn man sowas nutzen könnte ... mit richtig geilem RAM schräg liegend angeordnet und aufm PCI-E 16x ...
Die Systemdaten im Nanosekunden - bereich ansprechen zu können ... mit meinen 
4x2GB DDR 1066 Mhz Corsair RAM
Das müsst total abgehn 8-)

Sowas sollt gebaut werden !!!

Ausserdem gehts mir ja nur drum die Riegel nicht rumgammeln zu lassen wenn ich mir n neues Board und neuen RAM holen würde. 
Selbst wenn ich nur die 4 GB Ram 400 Mhz in so ein Teil noch finden würde zu nem guten Preis und nur die pagefile drauf mach hätt sichs für mich gelohnt.
Selbst wenn ma einer schlapp machen würde wärs noch genug.


----------



## Conan1981m (10. Februar 2010)

Die eigentliche Idee meinen alten RAM weiter zu nutzen is denn wohl trotzdem nix .    

Aber so Geil !!! sowas gibts erst noch 8-) 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Drive - PCI Express - OCZ Z-Drive p84 PCIe SSD 1 TB

4000 € is halt scho bissl krass *hust*

für Kinder reicher Eltern ohne Sorgen gibts auch 
http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...stplatten&l2=Solid+State+Drive&l3=PCI+Express
für nur 16000 € 8-O

Scherz, sowas is halt echt den oberkrassen Servern vorbehalten nehm ich an ..
Man lasse sich die Durchsätze auf der Zunge zergehen ... 1400 Mb/s Lesen / 1200 Mb/s schreiben ...
Alter Kreisverwalter ....



na ja gibt auch "günstige" Varianten für nur 999 € 
http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...stplatten&l2=Solid+State+Drive&l3=PCI+Express
Datentransferraten von bis zu 750 MB/s lesen und 650 MB/s schreiben.

ma im Auge behalten ... für etwa 400 € würd ich mir sowas durchaus leisten wollen.

geht sicher ab wie Harry !!

Mein SATA300 RAID 10 kommt grad ma auf "schlappe" 192 Mb/s Lesen ... und geht recht ordentlich.


----------

